# Delta Rockwell 7" Pedestal Grinder.



## schor (Jun 5, 2016)

Picked this up yesterday for a great price. Thought it was an 8" but it's a 7". Need to get some new grinding wheels for it and some bulbs. I have 2 8" bench grinders time to get rid of one. I love the older tools/machines, they were just made so much better.


----------



## TommyD (Jun 5, 2016)

I have one exactly like yours, my brute grinder. Congrats and enjoy.

A place I was working at decided they no longer needed it and told me I could have it if I wanted it. I wanted it. The equipment I got from this place was all old school stuff and they just no longer needed or wanted, I 'm glad I was in the right place at the right time.


----------



## schor (Jun 11, 2016)

It's a great grinder, just pulled it apart and put parts in the rusat remover. A little bit more cleaning and onto new paint. Still wondering if I want to go single colour or two tone.


----------



## Mississippi333 (Dec 2, 2019)

schor said:


> Picked this up yesterday for a great price. Thought it was an 8" but it's a 7". Need to get some new grinding wheels for it and some bulbs. I have 2 8" bench grinders time to get rid of one. I love the older tools/machines, they were just made so much better.


I


schor said:


> It's a great grinder, just pulled it apart and put parts in the rusat remover. A little bit more cleaning and onto new paint. Still wondering if I want to go single colour or two tone.


We cant seem to have any come up around north ms. All the factories that had them either closed or got rid of them before my time.


----------

